
US should get rid of cash and move to a digital currency says Nobel prize Stiglitz - ramonvillasante
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/01/the-us-should-get-rid-of-cash-and-become-a-digital-economy-says-this-nobel-laureate-economist
======
FrancoDiaz
Another big brother, academic, statist who thinks that every transaction
should be tracked by the government. Just horrible people.

